# Hood won't open



## Sean Duncan (May 3, 2015)

Has everyone had problems with the hood release lever not opening the hood on an 06


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Try having someone push down while pulling the lever. Have you done any mods to affect latching?


----------



## Merlinlvmc (Jun 23, 2015)

Plus once you get it open, use graphite lube on all the moving parts. Happened on my '04, problem was solved


----------

